# PDN PhotoPlus Expo - in NYC



## df3photo (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone going to PDN PhotoPlus Expo October 18-20 2007??

www.photoplusexpo.com

 I will be there but by myself... I have a friend to stay with in NYC but wouldnt mind maybe meeting up with others at the expo.  This is my first time going to one of these expos. I have been to a few conventions with NPPA (www.nppa.org) and a couple other small ones in Pittsburgh but its been years. 
  Any tips from anyone thats been to this in previous years?


----------



## df3photo (Aug 9, 2007)

bumpedy bump bump....


----------



## df3photo (Aug 22, 2007)

bump?


----------



## df3photo (Sep 5, 2007)

NOBODY?


----------



## Heck (Sep 6, 2007)

I got it on my list of things to try and do. but im not 100% sure. You ever been to a event like that? And if so how was it? thanks


----------



## df3photo (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't ever been to a real large one like this... Ive been to a NPPA convention in Cleveland and Local Photography expos in Pittsburgh... so this should be interesting. Its a good time and good place to network.


----------



## Q-Ball (Sep 11, 2007)

df3photo said:


> I haven't ever been to a real large one like this... Ive been to a NPPA convention in Cleveland and Local Photography expos in Pittsburgh... so this should be interesting. Its a good time and good place to network.


 
Im in North jersey and have been receiving the emails on it. Not sure if its worth the trip as i dont have anywhere to stay in the city. I'll echo everyone elses questions though - are these things worth attending?


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Q-Ball said:


> Im in North jersey and have been receiving the emails on it. Not sure if its worth the trip as i dont have anywhere to stay in the city. I'll echo everyone elses questions though - are these things worth attending?


 
The larger ones usually have some really good speakers and seminars, but the smaller ones are more vendor than anything.


----------



## Heck (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm thinking it must be good just to see all the eye candy. I go to the boat show and I can't afford a new boat but you get ideas and its a nice day out.


----------



## df3photo (Sep 17, 2007)

from the looks of their website, they will have some decent speakers (although I cant currently afford to see most of them) and a lot of venders.  I purchased the "Gold Pass" even though It probably wont make a difference... I hope to do a little networking in the lounge and whatnot...


----------



## df3photo (Oct 7, 2007)

Thump....err... bump...


----------



## shivaswrath (Sep 24, 2008)

I just registered myself and the wife - figured I'd at least check out the Nikon and Canon booths, as well as get into some nice Seminars. . .


----------



## amandakifer (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going!  Should be fun!


----------



## df3photo (Oct 5, 2008)

dang... i posted this last year... i went and it was fantastic! I just got my tickets for this years, but saddly I cant go... I really want to but its not going to work out... figures... i have a free place to stay too... dang...   I hope you all have fun!!


----------

